# Hunidity.



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Need to get the humidity higher in my cooler incubator. Any suggestions.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

More info needed since we can't see your setup. Don't know what you're currently running. Lots of suggestions could come in that you can't implement because of your type of bator.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lots of suggestions are fine as I can try them all. I am using a cooler with a light bulb, thermostat and Fan. The humidity stays around 25-30.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What is your source for humidity? And that's a bit too low, it should be closer to 45.

I could say, just add more water but since I don't know what your reservoir is that wouldn't help if you don't have one. I don't know how full it is so saying add a bowl of water might not be possible.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have 2 small dishes. I will try adding another dish to bring them up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is that a fan on the bottom of the unit? If it is, is it possible to raise it and position it over a tray of water? If it can be safely positioned above a tray of water it would help raise the humidity a ton. 

Or if you could raise one of the water reservoirs to just below the bulb to help heat the water and cause it to evaporate quicker, that would raise the humidity. 

Those styros are bad for leaching water out or I'd say just put water in the entire bottom. 

BTW, that pic helps a lot.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I will give it a go. The cooler is just so I know my setup can work. Going small and easy.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

After adjusting the water dishes I am up to 45%


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Its easier to get humidity with more water surface versus depth.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> After adjusting the water dishes I am up to 45%


That's great to hear. Now be thinking about how you're going to raise it higher for those last three days. Then all you have to do is sit back and watch peeps hatch.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Try standing a sponge on it's end inside one of those cups. The sponge will draw the water up into it and make more surface area for the water to evaporate. The surface area of the the water is what makes more humidity.

Putting the fan on the side would give you more room on the bottom, for water containers or hatching room.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

These are humidity pads. I have not used them but they might work well.
http://www.gqfmfg.com/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=215


----------

